# صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

من خلال السطور المقبلة نعرض أهم طرق المبتكرة في إعداد الشموع ذات الأشكال الفنية : 
*صناعة شمعــة بلون وشكل المرمر*​ 
*الأدوات المطلوبة للعمل*​ 
شمع أبيض، شمع ملون، شمعة عادية، قالب لشكل الشمعة النهائي. 
*طريقــة العمـــل*​

يجب أن نتعلم كيف نصهر الشمع بطريقة صحيحة، وذلك بعمل حمام ماء ساخن، أي بطريقة تسخين غير مباشرة لمادة الشمع على النار.
*كما في الصورة التالية:*






حمام ماء ساخن​ 






نقوم بصهر الشمعة الملونه أولاً بطريقة حمام ساخن، كما في الصورة السابقة، ثم نقوم بصبه في قالب واحد بدون فتلة القطن، نتركه يبرد، ونقوم بعد ذلك بتقطيعها إلي قطع صغيرة، لتكون جاهزة للمرحلة الثانية من العمل.​
نقوم بصهر الشمع الأبيض، وفي هذه الأثناء نقوم بدهن القالب بمادة السيلكون لإعطاء الشكل النهائي اللمعان والنعومة، كما يساعد على عدم التصاق الشمع بالقالب.​
نقوم بصب قليل من الشمع داخل القالب المدهون، لتثبيت شمعة رفيعة في منتصفه، تتناسب مع طول القالب، ثم نقوم بصب الشمع الأبيض المصهور على مراحل، وفي نفس الوقت نقوم بإضافة قطع الشمع الملونة التي قمنا بتحضيرها مسبقاً، بطريقة رشها وتوزيعها على الجوانب، وفي نفس الوقت نقوم بإضافة كميات من الشمع الأبيض المصهور على دفعات، حتي يكتمل تعبئة القالب، بهذا الطريقة المزدوجة من العمل، ويجب تغطية الشمعة التي ثبتناها في منتصف القالب، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن نترك فتلة القطن للشمعة المغموره.​
*صناعة شمعة بشكل الإسفنــج من الخارج*​









لنصنع شمعة جميلة بشكل الإسفنج من الخارج، علينا باستخدام الثلج المكسر لقطع صغيرة، يمكنك استخدام الطريقة التي تم ذكرها بالنسبة لعملية صهر الشمع الصحيحة، بواسطة حمام البخار، من ثم دهن القالب بزيت السليكون، نبدأ بعملية الصب التدريجي للشمع المصهور، مع إضافة قطع الثلج الصغيرة داخل القالب، ونستمر بإضافة الشمع مع قطع الثلج ، ثم نضع القالب في إناء كي يصفي الماء الناتج من إسالة الثلج .​ 
*صناعة شمعــة مموجة من الخارج *​​


*لعمل شمعة مموجه من الخارج علينا دائماً أن نستخدم الحمام الساخن لصهر الشمع.* 
*الأدوات المطلوبة للعمل: *​


ورق كرتون مموج، قالب، شمع ملون، مقص، شريط لاصق، ورنيش رش Spry، فتيلة قطن، سلك حديد. 
*طريقــة العمـــل*​


نبدأ بقص ورق الكرتون على حسب حجم القالب، ثم قومي برش سطح الكرتون المموج، ليكون عازل عن الورق، ثم نقوم بلصقه على شكل دائرة، من السطح الخارجي، ومن ثم نضعه داخل القالب. بعد ذلك نربط فتلة القطن بسلك حديد، ونثبته وسط القالب، مع الصب التدريجي، والتبريد في حوض ماء بارد، وهكذا نقوم بهذا العمل على مراحل حتى يمتلئ القالب. بعد أن يكتمل صب القالب، نقوم بنزع الكرتون برفق عن الشمعة، مع تمشيطها بفرشاة ناعمة لنزع بقايا ورق الكرتون عن جسم الشمعة. 

*صناعة شمع الفوانيس [الشمع الرومانسي] ، مزين بشرائح الفاكهة :*​


هذا النوع من الأعمال الشمعية تعتبر الأروع على الإطلاق، من بين مجموعة الأعمال الشمعية، لخاصية الإضاءة الخافتة والمنبعثة من جسم الشمعة، ويزداد العمل جملاً وإبداعاً، بإدخال شرائح من البرتقال، مشمش مجفف، وأنواع أخرى من الفواكه، وكذلك حبات من القهوة، وعيدان من القرفة، وكذلك أوراق لنباتات مختلفة. 
*طـريقـــة العمــل: *​







نبدأ بصهر الشمع في حمام ماء ساخن، نبدأ بسكب كمية صغيرة من الشمع المصهور، داخل القالب المختار بعد دهنه بزيت السيلكون، أو الفازلين، أو أي نوع آخر لزيوت من بذور نباتية.
ونبدأ بتدوير القالب وتحريكه بحركة دائرية مثل حركة عقارب الساعة، لتتوزع كمية الشمع المسكوب على كل جدار القالب، وكي يجف مع عملية التدوير والحركة للقالب، وتتكون طبقة من الشمع على جدار القالب.​
نستمر في عملية السكب التدريجي، والتدوير للقالب بنفس الطريقة كي تتوزع وتجف، حتى تتكون عدة طبقات، وعندما يصل سمك طبقة الشمع داخل القالب، نصف سنتيمتر تقريباً، عندها فقط يمكننا إدخال أي شئ نود به تزيين جدار الشمعة، وليكن عود من القرفة، أو ورقة نبات، أو ورقة لوردة، مع الانتباه لتثبيت فتيل الشمعة في منتصف القالب عند البدء في عملية السكب للشمع.​
*طريقة عمل الشمع العائم على سطح الماء*








نبدأ بصهر الشمع بالتسخين غير المباشر عن طريق حمام مائي، ثم نسكب الشمع المصهور على سطح أملس مثل ورق القصدير والأفضل دهنه بزيت خفيف، ونتركه ليجف قليلاً، وفي هذه الأثناء نقوم بالرسم على ورق كرتون مقوى لورقة وردة أو زهرة، ثم نقوم بوضعها على الشمع المسكوب ونقص حولها بمشرط أو سكين.





بعد أن نقوم بقطع أكثر من خمس أوراق من الشمع أو أكثر، ونعمل شكل دائري يكون سميك قليلاُ ومسطح كي يساعد على تعويم الشمعة، ولتثبيت فتيلة قطن الاحتراق في منتصفه، بعد ذلك نقوم بلصق الأوراق حول الشكل الدائري والمثبت به الفتيلة، بغمر طرف الورقة الشمعية بشمع مصهور ولصقه.​




​ 

*:download:*
​
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*

الله عليكى يامورا
بجد اشكال حلوة خالص
ورقيقة جداااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*:download:*​ 
*طريقة عمل شمع الجل:*​ 
شمع الجل من الشموع الجميلة لخاصيتها، فهي شموع طرية وشفافة، ويمكننا تزيينها من داخل جسم الشمعة. 
*طريقة تحضير شمع الجل: *​ 
يجب صهر شمع الجل على نار هادئة لمدة 15 – 20 دقيقة، وهذا النوع من الشموع يحتاج لفترة أطول كي ينصهر، عكس الشمع العادي. 
*طريقة تلوين شمع الجل: *​ 
بعد أن ينصهر شمع الجل، نقوم بإضافة كمية صغيرة من مادة ملونة، ويمكننا أن نستعمل الملون المستخدم عادة في تلوين المواد الغذائية. 
*القالب وطريقة التعامل: *​ 
يفضل دائماً استخدام أواني، وأكواب العصير وقوالب شفافة مثل الزجاج لإظهار القيمة الجمالية لهذا النوع من الشموع. 
للتعامل مع هذا النوع من الشمع، عند عملية السكب في القالب، يمكننا الحصول على هيئتين من أنواع الشموع ويعتمد ذلك على طريقة السكب: 
*الحالة الأولي:*
يمكننا الحصول على فقاعات صغيرة من الهواء في جسم الشمعة، وهذا ناتج عن سكب شمع الجل يبطئ داخل القالب. 
*الحالة الثانية:*
يمكننا الحصول على جسم شفاف بدون فقاعات داخل جسم الشمعة، عندما نقوم بسكب شمع الجل المصهور داخل القالب، بطريقة متواصلة لكل الشمع. 
*طرق تزيين شمع الجل: *​ 
يمكننا عمل لوحات جميلة داخل جسم الشمعة لخاصية الشفافية لهذا النوع من الشموع كما ذكرنا، ويمكننا أن ننطلق في عملية التزيين من فكرة واضحة، مثل ديكور بحري، فيمكننا استخدام طريقة السكب البطئ كي نحصل على فقاعات داخل جسم الشمعة، ويمكن استخدام الأصداف البحرية والأعشاب. 
*ملحوظة: *​ 
يحب عدم استخدام مواد قابلة للاشتعال، مثل البلاستك أو النايلون وما شابه ذلك، لأن درجة حرارة الشمع ستكون عالية. 
*الصورة التالية لشمع الجل وفي قاعة رمل وأصداف مرجانية.* 


 
*في الصورة التالية استخدمنا حبات القهوة في قاع الكأس:*​ 


 
*وايضا يمكن ديكور داخل الكأس لقاع البحر، مع أصداف بحرية: *​ 
*



*​ 
*إدخال لونين في جسم الشمعة *​ 



 
لإدخال لونين داخل الشمعة، يمكننا أن نصهر لونين من الشمع، بطريقة حمام الماء الساخن، ثم نقوم بصب اللونين في وقت واحد، كل لون من جهة في القالب، وهذه الطريقة تعطي شكل جميل من اللون الحر في جسم الشمعة. 
*استغلال العلب المعدنية كقالب للشموع *​ 
*يمكننا استغلال علب المشروبات الغازية، وكذلك العلب المعدنية المستخدمة في حفظ المواد الغذائية لعمل شمعة وذلك بإتباع الخطوات التالية: *
1 - نقوم بتنظيف العلبة من الداخل، وبعد ذلك نقوم بدهنها بزيت ثقيل أو زيت الفازلين، وبعد ذلك نقوم بعمل ثقب في أسفل العلبة وفي منتصفها، بعد فتح العلبة من أعلي، ثم نقوم بتمرير خيط فتيل الشمعة، ونقوم بربطه على عود خشب أو قلم رصاص بشكل مشدود، كي يمر في منتصف جسم الشمعة. 
*كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي:* 


 
2 - نقوم بعمل حمام ساخن، ونقوم بصهر عدة ألوان كل واحد منها في إناء، كي نحضر الشموع الملونة لمرحلة السكب، ثم نقوم بسكب اللون الأول ونتركه يبرد قليلاً، وهكذا نقوم بسكب باقي الألوان بنفس الطريقة. 
*كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي:* 


 
3-بعد أن يبرد القالب نقوم بإخراج الشمعة برفق، وسنحصل على شمعة جميلة. 
*كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية: *


 
*صناعة الشموع من البرتقال أو الليمون *​ 
*الطريقة :*​ 
1- يقطع الرأس و تفرغ من الداخل بواسطة السكين و تقطع القاعدة لتثبيتها على الطبق. 


 
2- يوضع قدر على نار هادئة و يذاب فيها الشمع الأبيض مع الاحتفاظ بالفتيل .​ 


 
3- لإضافة أحد الألوان يمكن إذابة قلم شمع بوعاء أخر ثم يضاف إلى مزيج الشمع مع التحريك .​ 


 
4- يصب مزيج الشمع في الليمون و البرتقال و يوضع الفتيل فيها بشكل مستقيم و يثبت بواسطة عود أسنان على الحافة و يترك ليجمد .​ 


 
5- بعد إتمام عملية صنع الشموع ، فيمكن ترتيب الشموع بشكل فردي في أطباق صغيرة أو بشكل جماعي في طبق كبير .​ 


*تم نقله *


​ 
*انتظر ارائكم *​ 
*يلاااا يا شباب فين الردود الي زي العسل*​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الله عليكى يامورا
> 
> بجد اشكال حلوة خالص
> ورقيقة جداااااااااااااااا
> ...


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (12 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الله *​
> 
> *منتهى الجمال *
> *ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*​
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 



​


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*

الله عليكى يا مورا

بجد مجهود جميل منك

واشكال تحفه

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*



candy shop قال:


> الله عليكى يا مورا​
> 
> بجد مجهود جميل منك​
> واشكال تحفه​
> ...











تسلم ايديكي ع الرد اللطيف اللي زي نسمة الربيع

نورتي يا امررررررر​


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*

_واااااااااااو يا مورا

اشكال جميله

سلم ايديك يا قمرررررر

مـــــــــــيرسى_​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي


----------



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*



totty قال:


> _واااااااااااو يا مورا_​
> 
> _اشكال جميله_​
> _سلم ايديك يا قمرررررر_​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> ميرسي


----------



## aboezeec (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع الحلو دا 
شكرا بجد معلومات  حلوة واشكال جميله جدا  ونتمني
 المزيد


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*



aboezeec قال:


> شكرا جدا علي الموضوع الحلو دا
> شكرا بجد معلومات حلوة واشكال جميله جدا ونتمني
> المزيد


 



*اهلااااااا بيك ونورت الموضوع*


*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*

*ميررررسى يا مورا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صناعة الشموع (طرق مبتكرةلاعداد اشكال فنية من الشموع في منزلك )*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميررررسى يا مورا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


 


*دونا احنا في الخدمة دايماا*

*شكراا ليكي*

*وربنا معاكي حبيبتي*​


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا مورا على الطريقة الرائعة البسيطة



وسأجرى تنفيذها فى المنزل 



وسأرد عليكى يا جميل


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يوليو 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا مورا على الطريقة الرائعة البسيطة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

